# Happy St Totteringham Day - NOT



## Jensen (Apr 30, 2017)

Well, I'm the first to admit it's been an extremely long time, but it's great to finish above Arsenal.
Credit where it's due, they've been the bigger boys in North London, but not THIS year.

So you can stop your silly St Totteringham day....


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2017)

lol, congrats youve finally finished above us (should have ended it 3 years ago and every year since!), expect its a while until it goes back the other way sadly, complete rebuild needed starting at the top whereas if you manage to keep hold of everyone should only improve as a squad (albeit being at wembley and in CL gonna make next year a touch harder initially)

enjoy your celebrations


----------



## Jensen (Apr 30, 2017)

I think one of the biggest challenges will be to keep what we've got. Tottenham aren't the biggest payers, I think our highest paid is Lloris on Â£80k per week.
Unfortunately at the end of the day money talks and we can't compete with Chelsea, Man City ,ManUtd and Arsenal


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2017)

Jensen said:



			I think one of the biggest challenges will be to keep what we've got. Tottenham aren't the biggest payers, I think our highest paid is Lloris on Â£80k per week.
Unfortunately at the end of the day money talks and we can't compete with Chelsea, Man City ,ManUtd and Arsenal
		
Click to expand...

On the plus side you have 2 or 3 assets that if you choose to sell that are going to give you a huge war chest of money, a lot will depend if and when this happens how you spend it


----------



## Jensen (Apr 30, 2017)

fundy said:



			On the plus side you have 2 or 3 assets that if you choose to sell that are going to give you a huge war chest of money, a lot will depend if and when this happens how you spend it
		
Click to expand...

Well, I sincerely hope it doesn't come to that. However if it does then I hope it's spent better than the money we got for Gareth Bale.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Apr 30, 2017)

Your biggest problem might be holding on to Pochettino, the likes of Barca and RM will definitely be sniffing around.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 30, 2017)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Your biggest problem might be holding on to Pochettino, the likes of Barca and RM will definitely be sniffing around.
		
Click to expand...

poch will never manage Barcelona


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			poch will never manage Barcelona
		
Click to expand...

Surely not because of what the article claimed he said 

Shame the headline doesn't match his words which are very diplomatic- no doubt he would take the job 

*The link between Pochettino and BarÃ§a was reignited last week when he was spotted in a Barcelona bar with the clubâ€™s president, Josep Maria Bartomeu. But Pochettino dismissed it as a chance meeting and, given that he previously played for and managed Espanyol, he made it clear there was no possibility of him ever going to Barcelona. â€œIt was a coincidence in a bar in Barcelona last Tuesday,â€ Pochettino said. â€œI know him [Bartomeu] for a long time â€“ before he became chairman of Barcelona. Our children went to the same school in Barcelona. We spent five minutes together. That was the reality. After that you know the rumour is impossible to stop.

â€œBut I am an Espanyol supporter. I donâ€™t think I need to speak too much. Itâ€™s like if one day [the Tottenham chairman] Daniel Levy sacked me â€“ in a few years it would be impossible for me to manage Arsenal. In football I know it is so difficult to keep your values and to be loyal â€“ with your heart and emotion. But for me before being a manager, before being a player, being loyal is more important. I am an Espanyol fan. I love Espanyol. Itâ€™s like Tottenham for me now. It will be impossible, one day, to move to Arsenal. It will be impossible.â€*

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....ar/30/mauricio-pochettino-tottenham-barcelona

He would leap at the chance of managing Messi for example


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2017)

Good wins for both Chelsea and Spurs and some strike by Pedro. Things looking good for that part of North London and once they get the new ground and invest in a stronger squad they'll be a top four force for a few years to come. As for Arsenal, as a neutral, looking in, it looks like Wenger is a tired man and you wonder what he can really do differently to make a difference and personally think it's time for him to call it a day and walk away, hopefully with the FA cup as a farwell present


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 30, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely not because of what the article claimed he said 

Shame the headline doesn't match his words which are very diplomatic- no doubt he would take the job 

*The link between Pochettino and BarÃ§a was reignited last week when he was spotted in a Barcelona bar with the clubâ€™s president, Josep Maria Bartomeu. But Pochettino dismissed it as a chance meeting and, given that he previously played for and managed Espanyol, he made it clear there was no possibility of him ever going to Barcelona. â€œIt was a coincidence in a bar in Barcelona last Tuesday,â€ Pochettino said. â€œI know him [Bartomeu] for a long time â€“ before he became chairman of Barcelona. Our children went to the same school in Barcelona. We spent five minutes together. That was the reality. After that you know the rumour is impossible to stop.

â€œBut I am an Espanyol supporter. I donâ€™t think I need to speak too much. Itâ€™s like if one day [the Tottenham chairman] Daniel Levy sacked me â€“ in a few years it would be impossible for me to manage Arsenal. In football I know it is so difficult to keep your values and to be loyal â€“ with your heart and emotion. But for me before being a manager, before being a player, being loyal is more important. I am an Espanyol fan. I love Espanyol. Itâ€™s like Tottenham for me now. It will be impossible, one day, to move to Arsenal. It will be impossible.â€*

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....ar/30/mauricio-pochettino-tottenham-barcelona

He would leap at the chance of managing Messi for example
		
Click to expand...

? you're regurgitating one of the  various stories about Pochettino and Barcelona ... will you actually make a point or is it just one more to the post count .
the Barcelona job is up...you think he'll go there?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			? you're regurgitating one of the  various stories about Pochettino and Barcelona ... will you actually make a point or is it just one more to the post count .
the Barcelona job is up...you think he'll go there?
		
Click to expand...

Well the story was from the headline "Pochettino will never manage Barcelona" - so I assumed that's where you got your little statement unless of course Pochettino spoke to you directly of course. 

And yes if Barcelona asked to speak to Pochettino then imo he would go and if offered the job would take it - would be a fool not to

It's a big step up from Spurs to Barcelona and one he will be looking to do if he has any ambitions to win the titles


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 30, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well the story was from the headline "Pochettino will never manage Barcelona" - so I assumed that's where you got your little statement unless of course Pochettino spoke to you directly of course. 

And yes if Barcelona asked to speak to Pochettino then imo he would go and if offered the job would take it - would be a fool not to

It's a big step up from Spurs to Barcelona and one he will be looking to do if he has any ambitions to win the titles
		
Click to expand...

err.. he said it to everyone in an interview... Are you still sad that Barce lured away you're beloved dirty cheating arm biting racist?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2017)

Pochettino seems very much a man of his word from what I've read and heard in interviews and I really don't think he'll manage Barca if he says he won't. I could be wrong (not for the first time) and he's obviously one of the best managers around at the moment so you can understand their interest. At the moment though I would think he'll consider it unfinished business at Spurs and will want to improve them over the summer and be competitive in the CL next year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			err.. he said it to everyone in an interview... Are you still sad that Barce lured away you're beloved dirty cheating arm biting racist?
		
Click to expand...

Eh ? What the heck does Suarez have to do with anything ! Is that really the level of your response ?! 

And I'm sure Sol Campbell said he would never go to Arsenal at one stage


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pochettino seems very much a man of his word from what I've read and heard in interviews and I really don't think he'll manage Barca if he says he won't. I could be wrong (not for the first time) and he's obviously one of the best managers around at the moment so you can understand their interest. At the moment though I would think he'll consider it unfinished business at Spurs and will want to improve them over the summer and be competitive in the CL next year
		
Click to expand...

maybe have a read through his interviews when he was at Saints. He isn't ambitious and he will go wherever he feels he can best progress. 

If spurs start selling stars and nit reinvesting (like arsenal during new stadium). He'll leave in a flash. Nowt wrong with that, but he certainly didn't learn the word loyalty during his language lessons.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 30, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pochettino seems very much a man of his word from what I've read and heard in interviews and I really don't think he'll manage Barca if he says he won't. I could be wrong (not for the first time) and he's obviously one of the best managers around at the moment so you can understand their interest. At the moment though I would think he'll consider it unfinished business at Spurs and will want to improve them over the summer and be competitive in the CL next year
		
Click to expand...


yeash there'll be lots of gossip there always is.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			maybe have a read through his interviews when he was at Saints. He isn't ambitious and he will go wherever he feels he can best progress. 

If spurs start selling stars and nit reinvesting (like arsenal during new stadium). He'll leave in a flash. Nowt wrong with that, but he certainly didn't learn the word loyalty during his language lessons.
		
Click to expand...

And that would be fair enough. I can see that and understand while he'd leave. However I don't see Spurs doing that and not investing and while Kane could go for a world record type fee I can see them actually attracting some top players with the way they play and the way they seem to be building for a future


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And that would be fair enough. I can see that and understand while he'd leave. However I don't see Spurs doing that and not investing and while Kane could go for a world record type fee I can see them actually attracting some top players with the way they play and the way they seem to be building for a future
		
Click to expand...

Whikst id like to see a team break the usual big boys. As things stand spurs pay like 80k to their top earners. They'll need to change that for them to truly progress. 

As as to him staying loyal. Barca he may refuse as he has history at espanyol, but any over big club he'll run their imo.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 30, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Eh ? What the heck does Suarez have to do with anything ! Is that really the level of your response ?! 

And I'm sure Sol Campbell said he would never go to Arsenal at one stage
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t care LP, everything you post is nonsense designed to  try and get into a flame war. I find everything and I mean everything you post lacks any sort of intelligent thought and is generally just a wild stab at generating posts in your pursuit of Homer.


Sad.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2017)

Is not the biggest threat to Tottenham the move to Wembley for a season? Considering how badly that went in the CL that would be my worry if I were a Tottenham fan. The team is great, no worries there.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is not the biggest threat to Tottenham the move to Wembley for a season? Considering how badly that went in the CL that would be my worry if I were a Tottenham fan. The team is great, no worries there.
		
Click to expand...

Its going to be an interesting season thats for sure.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			I donâ€™t care LP, everything you post is nonsense designed to  try and get into a flame war. I find everything and I mean everything you post lacks any sort of intelligent thought and is generally just a wild stab at generating posts in your pursuit of Homer.


Sad.
		
Click to expand...

If you are judging that based on your level of posts then that can only be a compliment :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is not the biggest threat to Tottenham the move to Wembley for a season? Considering how badly that went in the CL that would be my worry if I were a Tottenham fan. The team is great, no worries there.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on what you mean by threat - Spurs will never be more than what they are right now because Levy will never be able to resist selling the best players when the big offers come in - Ali , Dembele , Walker etc will be targets for clubs willing to spend big money on both wages and fees.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			I donâ€™t care LP, everything you post is nonsense designed to  try and get into a flame war. I find everything and I mean everything you post lacks any sort of intelligent thought and is generally just a wild stab at generating posts in your pursuit of Homer.


Sad.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed (although for millionth time I just enjoy the fun and games on here and my post count *IS* irrelevant). Capped daily now anyway.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is not the biggest threat to Tottenham the move to Wembley for a season? Considering how badly that went in the CL that would be my worry if I were a Tottenham fan. The team is great, no worries there.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah al the playerrs are tied to long contracts, sure some will be lured away by the Man city coin, but either way its exciting times and a good future. Look at today, Trippier and Davies in for rose and Walker, if players go we will replace them. Pochettino is about the team


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Depends on what you mean by threat - Spurs will never be more than what they are right now because Levy will never be able to resist selling the best players when the big offers come in - Ali , Dembele , Walker etc will be targets for clubs willing to spend big money on both wages and fees.
		
Click to expand...

Continued progress. Spurs could feasibly win the league next year if they kept their team and added maybe one more player. That changes with the move to Wembley. For whatever reason it is affecting them.

I get your point about wages but they seem to have a cracking team ethic and maybe they can squeeze another year out of this current set of players before the side breaks up. Maybe more if they win silverware.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Continued progress. Spurs could feasibly win the league next year if they kept their team and added maybe one more player. That changes with the move to Wembley. For whatever reason it is affecting them.

I get your point about wages but they seem to have a cracking team ethic and maybe they can squeeze another year out of this current set of players before the side breaks up. Maybe more if they win silverware.
		
Click to expand...

4/5 years ago they could have progressed on with players like Bale and Modric etc but as soon as the big offers came in Levy knows the money will keep the club on solid footing so he sells for the top money 

Its possible that could be another West Ham scenario.

Even when they do sell the better players do they have the attraction to replace them with big money signings as well ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Continued progress. Spurs could feasibly win the league next year if they kept their team and added maybe one more player. That changes with the move to Wembley. For whatever reason it is affecting them.

I get your point about wages but they seem to have a cracking team ethic and maybe they can squeeze another year out of this current set of players before the side breaks up. Maybe more if they win silverware.
		
Click to expand...

I think if Spurs can overcome the problems of Wembley (West Ham haven't found it easy) then they could easily challenge again next year. I think holding onto Kane is key and that depends on what Levy see. Will it be about the balance sheet and making a profit or will he finally see a chance for Spurs to become a regular big player in the PL and then in the CL. To do that if they sell Kane they have to bring in world class (and big wage earners) to continue to develop and improve


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2017)

Spurs are far stronger now than the Bale, Modric era. Two years running now they have challenged. They are the real deal. Maybe, just maybe the players see this as well. Just a thought.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Spurs are far stronger now than the Bale, Modric era. Two years running now they have challenged. They are the real deal. Maybe, just maybe the players see this as well. Just a thought.
		
Click to expand...

They become the real deal when they cross the line - until then they are just challengers. Also have make footprints in Europe as well - get to the latter stages


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Spurs are far stronger now than the Bale, Modric era. Two years running now they have challenged. They are the real deal. Maybe, just maybe the players see this as well. Just a thought.
		
Click to expand...

They are getting closer. Not sure real deal is the right way to describe them. Work in progress more accurate in my mind as they need to do more in Europe for starters and and then add silverware and a PL title to be seen as the real, real deal


----------



## BristolMike (Apr 30, 2017)

I think there is quite a big difference from the spurs that sold all their best players (even going back as far as carrick) and now. Back then they were going to miss the players but they always felt they were never at the top level so could afford to let them go without it damaging results too much. Now they have a team that are genuine title challengers and the players will only go when they want to. I wish they would be willing to sell a few though, we could do with a couple at Old Trafford. 

Levy is a very clever man when it comes to transfers and the impact on the club. He knows a title challenging team will sell more corporate tickets, sell out the new stadium every week, higher value sponsorship packages, etc. A winning team brings in more revenue, so they need to maintain that


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They become the real deal when they cross the line - until then they are just challengers. Also have make footprints in Europe as well - get to the latter stages
		
Click to expand...

Trolling of the highest order, insulting to Spurs history, we know nobody can match your CL record but to dismiss Spurs this way is ridiculous, currently have qualified for Europe 8 or 9 times out of the last 10, better PL record than you's over same period, reached the CL qf in last 10 years. 

As for crossing a line, joke, which line is that?
PL title or CL, must be CL because sadly that's the only argument you have left now for a team above you!

They were winning European Trophies and doing the double  when yous were in the 2nd division.

Once again you pick n choose which bits of history prove your point.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 1, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Trolling of the highest order, insulting to Spurs history, we know nobody can match your CL record but to dismiss Spurs this way is ridiculous, currently have qualified for Europe 8 or 9 times out of the last 10, better PL record than you's over same period, reached the CL qf in last 10 years. 

As for crossing a line, joke, which line is that?
PL title or CL, must be CL because sadly that's the only argument you have left now for a team above you!

They were winning European Trophies and doing the double  when yous were in the 2nd division.

Once again you pick n choose which bits of history prove your point.
		
Click to expand...

LP has made a fair point. Historical achievements have nothing to do with his point.

This current Spurs side has won nothing, their CL efforts this season in a group they should be getting out was poor and the excuse of  "the wemberlee curse" is embarrassing.

But I wanna make myself clear, I think this Spurs side is a top side who are a big, powerful unit with quality in the likes of Erikssen,Dele and a natural finisher In Kane. I enjoy watching spurs but until they've put silverware on  the table imo they're just another side with potential.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			LP has made a fair point. Historical achievements have nothing to do with his point.

This current Spurs side has won nothing, their CL efforts this season in a group they should be getting out was poor and the excuse of  "the wemberlee curse" is embarrassing.

But I wanna make myself clear, I think this Spurs side is a top side who are a big, powerful unit with quality in the likes of Erikssen,Dele and a natural finisher In Kane. I enjoy watching spurs but until they've put silverware on  the table imo they're just another side with potential.
		
Click to expand...

Stu, read his posts once Paddy dismiss's him, he starts claiming they're a selling club, then goes on about Bale and not replacing him.
No Spurs fan claimed anything LP slagged off, he got his back up and went silly, trolling looking for a reaction, what's this line he's on about and how far back does it include, because potentially they're are bigger than a few below them.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 1, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Stu, read his posts once Paddy dismiss's him, he starts claiming they're a selling club, then goes on about Bale and not replacing him.
No Spurs fan claimed anything LP slagged off, he got his back up and went silly, trolling looking for a reaction, what's this line he's on about and how far back does it include, because potentially they're are bigger than a few below them.
		
Click to expand...

Paddy's point doesn't count, he doesn't even know where white Hart Lane is :rofl:

Again, selling Bale is a valid point, they chose the money and it made them weaker. Fact.

I can't be certain as to "what the line is" but I think he means once they win something and are consistent in Europe. 

I don't agree with everything  LP posts but in this I'd say he's spot on.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 1, 2017)

I'd agree with Stu here, 
Everyone is partisan towards their own team and nobody likes to see their team criticised.

This Spurs team is good, very good, certain key players have switched on and they haven't been troubled by many major injuries , although Kane was out for a few weeks at a critical time.

They were poor in Europe and Spurs does have a history of selling which has held them back imo.

Agree with LP that until they cross the line and win something or do well in Europe consistently they are similar to a number of other teams including Liverpool who are on the cusp of good times. 

So let's all be happy , unless you support Sunderland


----------



## Stuart_C (May 1, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I'd agree with Stu here, 
Everyone is partisan towards their own team and nobody likes to see their team criticised.

This Spurs team is good, very good, certain key players have switched on and they haven't been troubled by many major injuries , although Kane was out for a few weeks at a critical time.

They were poor in Europe and Spurs does have a history of selling which has held them back imo.

Agree with LP that until they cross the line and win something or do well in Europe consistently they are similar to a number of other teams including Liverpool who are on the cusp good times. 

*So let's all be happy* , unless you support Sunderland 

Click to expand...

You were doing so well until this point, *shakes head in despair*  now get back in your MOD box


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Paddy's point doesn't count, he doesn't even know where white Hart Lane is :rofl:

Again, selling Bale is a valid point, they chose the money and it made them weaker. Fact.

I can't be certain as to "what the line is" but I think he means once they win something and are consistent in Europe. 

I don't agree with everything  LP posts but in this I'd say he's spot on.
		
Click to expand...

The Bale point is/was irrelevant to the thread, have you's replaced Suarez?

And as for winning stuff they've won the same amount as Liverpool over the last 10 years.

They are a team on the up and this thread was started by a Spurs fan to celebrate them beating local rivals, once again LP twisted it away.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 1, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			You were doing so well until this point, *shakes head in despair*  now get back in your MOD box 

Click to expand...

Anything you say Stu 
Promise not to sit on me when we next meet &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128077;


----------



## Stuart_C (May 1, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			The Bale point is/was irrelevant to the thread, have you's replaced Suarez?




			All Threads and conversation evolve, even you brought Spurs' history pre 1960's into it. Yes we have,
pretty badly and it's been widely discussed that the money that was spent was pished up against the wall.
		
Click to expand...

And as for winning stuff they've won the same amount as Liverpool over the last 10 years.




			Using us as a yard stick is irrelevant. If doesn't matter what we've won.
Our current team can't  be classed as the real deal neither because like Spurs we've done nothing
		
Click to expand...

They are a team on the up and this thread was started by a Spurs fan to celebrate them beating local rivals, once again LP twisted it away.
		
Click to expand...

LP hasn't twisted it at all, you've had more than a hand in this thread.  Everyone has agreed that Spurs are a team on the up and have acknowledged how good they currently are. 

But they are not the real deal just yet.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 1, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Anything you say Stu 
Promise not to sit on me when we next meet &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

It'll cost yer :rofl:

You do know you bro pays me to sit next to you??


----------



## guest100718 (May 1, 2017)

Jensen said:



			Well, I'm the first to admit it's been an extremely long time, but it's great to finish above Arsenal.
Credit where it's due, they've been the bigger boys in North London, but not THIS year.

So you can stop your silly St Totteringham day....
		
Click to expand...


Our 9th win on the bounce!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 1, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			It'll cost yer :rofl:

You do know you bro pays me to sit next to you??
		
Click to expand...

Guessed that, still deaf in one ear from the H4H Curry night 2 1/2 years ago :cheers:


----------



## guest100718 (May 1, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Guessed that, still deaf in one ear from the H4H Curry night 2 1/2 years ago :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Can you get back on topic please and save your chit chat for PMs.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 1, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Guessed that, still deaf in one ear from the H4H Curry night 2 1/2 years ago :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I was whispering that night aswell :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			LP hasn't twisted it at all, you've had more than a hand in this thread.  Everyone has agreed that Spurs are a team on the up and have acknowledged how good they currently are. 

But they are not the real deal just yet.
		
Click to expand...

You seriously need to read LP's posts, stating they'll never be more than what they are now and they are a selling club, were has he agreed they are a team on the up?

Even Paddy accussed him of trying to start something that wasn't there so he switched tack once Paddy ignored him.


----------



## Jensen (May 1, 2017)

I agree success is measured by silverware and ultimately this is the defining point.
Yes I did start the thread as it's been 21 years since we finished above Arsenal, so that due to the time is a milestone.
In the past Spurs have sold their better players i.e. Bale, Sheringham, Berbatov, however the difference with this team is the real togetherness and spirit they have. For the last 2 seasons Spurs have lost that soft touch they had. Previously they were weak on the road, once behind they had no backbone, they posed no threat. Now they have a real togetherness to succeed.
In addition we have quality players all over the pitch rather than 1 or 2 that stood out. A lot of our players could walk into teams in the top 5/6 whereas before that wouldn't have happened. 
Yes we have a few high quality assets i.e. Kane, Alle, Dembele, Erikson, Lloris, Rose, Walker, but the numbers are greater and younger. When Kane was out Son stepped up. Hopefully Jansen will come good next season, if not then we certainly need another striker because at present I feel we are a bit over reliant on Kane.
Regards the manager, I think he will stay and prove himself by winning some quality silverware i.e. League FA Cup.
My biggest concern is the move to Wembley,  as all visiting teams will raise their game as it will feel like a cup final to all visitors. This may prove to be a chink in our armoured, but I hope not.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 1, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			LP hasn't twisted it at all, you've had more than a hand in this thread.  Everyone bar LP has agreed that Spurs are a team on the up and have acknowledged how good they currently are. 

But they are not the real deal just yet.
		
Click to expand...

FTAO pauldj


----------



## Stuart_C (May 1, 2017)

Jensen said:



			I agree success is measured by silverware and ultimately this is the defining point.
Yes I did start the thread as it's been 21 years since we finished above Arsenal, so that due to the time is a milestone.
In the past Spurs have sold their better players i.e. Bale, Sheringham, Berbatov, however the difference with this team is the real togetherness and spirit they have. For the last 2 seasons Spurs have lost that soft touch they had. Previously they were weak on the road, once behind they had no backbone, they posed no threat. Now they have a real togetherness to succeed.
In addition we have quality players all over the pitch rather than 1 or 2 that stood out. A lot of our players could walk into teams in the top 5/6 whereas before that wouldn't have happened. 
Yes we have a few high quality assets i.e. Kane, Alle, Dembele, Erikson, Lloris, Rose, Walker, but the numbers are greater and younger. When Kane was out Son stepped up. Hopefully Jansen will come good next season, if not then we certainly need another striker because at present I feel we are a bit over reliant on Kane.
Regards the manager, I think he will stay and prove himself by winning some quality silverware i.e. League FA Cup.
My biggest concern is the move to Wembley,  as all visiting teams will raise their game as it will feel like a cup final to all visitors. This may prove to be a chink in our armoured, but I hope not.
		
Click to expand...

Is your space bar broke?  :rofl:


----------



## guest100718 (May 1, 2017)

Jensen said:



			I agree success is measured by silverware and ultimately this is the defining point.
Yes I did start the thread as it's been 21 years since we finished above Arsenal, so that due to the time is a milestone.
In the past Spurs have sold their better players i.e. Bale, Sheringham, Berbatov, however the difference with this team is the real togetherness and spirit they have. For the last 2 seasons Spurs have lost that soft touch they had. Previously they were weak on the road, once behind they had no backbone, they posed no threat. Now they have a real togetherness to succeed.
In addition we have quality players all over the pitch rather than 1 or 2 that stood out. A lot of our players could walk into teams in the top 5/6 whereas before that wouldn't have happened. 
Yes we have a few high quality assets i.e. Kane, Alle, Dembele, Erikson, Lloris, Rose, Walker, but the numbers are greater and younger. When Kane was out Son stepped up. Hopefully Jansen will come good next season, if not then we certainly need another striker because at present I feel we are a bit over reliant on Kane.
Regards the manager, I think he will stay and prove himself by winning some quality silverware i.e. League FA Cup.
My biggest concern is the move to Wembley,  as all visiting teams will raise their game as it will feel like a cup final to all visitors. This may prove to be a chink in our armoured, but I hope not.
		
Click to expand...

playing all  our home games at wembley will be a real test. It been great to see others step up when needed when we had key players out,  Kane, Super Jan, toby, rose etc.

COYS


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 1, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I was whispering that night aswell :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Omg , you can go louder? I thought the constant jabber verging on perpetual motion was impressive. Go you big boy

Looks like we are annoying the banter less one. Tragic.

Ok back on track

LP has his opinions, we have ours, agree to disagree and move on, nothing to be gained by making a scene.

Spurs have had a very good domestic season, finishing above Arsenal is a proper result, although Arsenal have been poor this season by their standards .

Hope Spurs can keep their players and go better next season &#128077;


----------



## Hobbit (May 1, 2017)

Will Spurs cross the line and become a top club? Chelsea have, so why not Spurs? But even Chelsea sell top players, or did under Jose. There's only City, I think, who seem to keep their top players.

And there's nothing wrong with being sceptical about Spurs breaking through. There's plenty of clubs been up there and have subsequently waned.  Liverpool, the season Gerrard slipped, was close to being up there again. Will they break through next season? I doubt it, as there's too much work for Kloop still to do. Will Arsenal? Oh me sides... not a chance in hell. I'd put them on a par with Utd, way too much work needed there. Chelsea Tottenham next season, with City running them close. 

The rest are chasing 4th spot, apart from Arsenal who will be chasing 6th...


----------



## jp5 (May 1, 2017)

Congratulations to Spurs. In all fairness they were the better team in the league last year too and should have finished above us then, bar their collapse once the title was settled.

Looks like they have a top manager in Poch, and currently operating on a wage bill half that of Arsenal's. Makes you think.

Can see this year being the high point for them though with the stadium move and year at Wembley coming up.


----------



## sawtooth (May 1, 2017)

jp5 said:



			Congratulations to Spurs. *In all fairness they were the better team in the league last year too and should have finished above us then, bar their collapse once the title was settled.*

Looks like they have a top manager in Poch, and currently operating on a wage bill half that of Arsenal's. Makes you think.

Can see this year being the high point for them though with the stadium move and year at Wembley coming up.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit like saying if Arsenal had won 10 more games this year then we might have come top. It didn't happen, the season is 38 games long.

This year though for sure they have improved and deserve to be where they are. Wembley will be a challenge although I understand that they are changing the dimensions of the Wembley pitch to make it like WHL, smallest pitch in the prem? Whether this makes it feel more like home remains to be seen. 

Wage bill is low but players like Rose will suddenly want a lot more than 40K so like Arsenal they will have to either cough up or let their best players go for more money. The hard work for Spurs starts now really trying to balance the books and keep everyone happy during a stadium move.

You have to chuckle at the Liverpool supporters on here, absolutely cacking themselves that a team like Spurs has got ahead of them. Maybe if they had more confidence in Klopp and their own outlook they wouldn't come across as insecure as they do.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			That's a bit like saying if Arsenal had won 10 more games this year then we might have come top. It didn't happen, the season is 38 games long.

This year though for sure they have improved and deserve to be where they are. Wembley will be a challenge although I understand that they are changing the dimensions of the Wembley pitch to make it like WHL, smallest pitch in the prem? Whether this makes it feel more like home remains to be seen. 

Wage bill is low but players like Rose will suddenly want a lot more than 40K so like Arsenal they will have to either cough up or let their best players go for more money. The hard work for Spurs starts now really trying to balance the books and keep everyone happy during a stadium move.

You have to chuckle at the Liverpool supporters on here, absolutely cacking themselves that a team like Spurs has got ahead of them. Maybe if they had more confidence in Klopp and their own outlook they wouldn't come across as insecure as they do.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey the thread escalated a little didn't it - why are you and others going on about Liverpool ? Has it reached the point now where anyone questioning any other team the only response is to bring their own team into it ?! 

As for the questions and accusations on some of my other remarks on the thread 

1. Spurs have in the past continually sold their best players - that's a fact , they have also struggled to replace their best players when they are sold. 

2. Right now they are potentially a very good team but until they actually cross the line in terms of winning titles ( thought the analogy would be simple to understand ) they will just be a team with potential. Whether they realise that potential will be down to point 1 - whether they continue to sell off their best players and not replace them with the same level of players 

Spurs right now have achieved a 3rd place when they should have at the very least come second -they have struggled in Europe so I'm not sure exactly how it is I can be accused of trolling by posting an opinion that is very much held by a good deal number of people. Unless of course someone was just trying to start something that was never there.


----------



## guest100718 (May 1, 2017)

jp5 said:



			Of course, but hard to argue that Spurs didn't collapse once the title was settled.

They gave Leicester the biggest challenge to the title, despite us ultimately finishing second.
		
Click to expand...

yeah a pretty spectacular collapse! And a few of my mates were seething.. Me not so much, especially after the dross of the 90s, 2nd 3rd.. its all the same.


----------



## guest100718 (May 1, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			That's a bit like saying if Arsenal had won 10 more games this year then we might have come top. It didn't happen, the season is 38 games long.

This year though for sure they have improved and deserve to be where they are. Wembley will be a challenge although I understand that they are changing the dimensions of the Wembley pitch to make it like WHL, smallest pitch in the prem? Whether this makes it feel more like home remains to be seen. 

Wage bill is low but players like Rose will suddenly want a lot more than 40K so like Arsenal they will have to either cough up or let their best players go for more money. The hard work for Spurs starts now really trying to balance the books and keep everyone happy during a stadium move.

*You have to chuckle at the Liverpool supporters on here, absolutely cacking themselves that a team like Spurs has got ahead of them. Maybe if they had more confidence in Klopp and their own outlook they wouldn't come across as insecure as they do*.
		
Click to expand...

they're just gutted because "we've got Alli.....Delle Alli..."


----------



## Rlburnside (May 1, 2017)

So good to finish above Arsenal after so long.

Its irrelevant for some to keep banging on about the past and to say we are a selling club that's all it is the past, what's more relevant is where Spurs are at this moment.

We have a better 1-11 than anyone in the league with a young strong side playing the most attractive football with one of the best managers and many players have signed new contracts, the club have stated they are not looking to sell on players and unless Barca or Real Madrid offer huge amounts I can't see this changing.

A top quality striker would be a great addition to the squad.

I think Chelsea, City, Man U. are the only three who could be in a better position than Spurs for the next couple of seasons, mainly because they can spend ridiculous amounts of money, you only have to look at Chelsea's bench to understand why it's hard to compete and the reason why they will win the league.


I agree it will be harder next season having to play our home games at Wembley, interesting to hear someone mention they are going to reduce the pitch size.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			So good to finish above Arsenal after so long.

Its irrelevant for some to keep banging on about the past and to say we are a selling club that's all it is the past, what's more relevant is where Spurs are at this moment.

We have a better 1-11 than anyone in the league with a young strong side playing the most attractive football with one of the best managers and many players have signed new contracts, the club have stated they are not looking to sell on players and unless Barca or Real Madrid offer huge amounts I can't see this changing.

A top quality striker would be a great addition to the squad.

I think Chelsea, City, Man U. are the only three who could be in a better position than Spurs for the next couple of seasons, mainly because they can spend ridiculous amounts of money, you only have to look at Chelsea's bench to understand why it's hard to compete and the reason why they will win the league.


I agree it will be harder next season having to play our home games at Wembley, interesting to hear someone mention they are going to reduce the pitch size.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent and honest post :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			So good to finish above Arsenal after so long.

Its irrelevant for some to keep banging on about the past and to say we are a selling club that's all it is the past, what's more relevant is where Spurs are at this moment.

We have a better 1-11 than anyone in the league with a young strong side playing the most attractive football with one of the best managers and many players have signed new contracts, the club have stated they are not looking to sell on players and unless Barca or Real Madrid offer huge amounts I can't see this changing.

A top quality striker would be a great addition to the squad.

I think Chelsea, City, Man U. are the only three who could be in a better position than Spurs for the next couple of seasons, mainly because they can spend ridiculous amounts of money, you only have to look at Chelsea's bench to understand why it's hard to compete and the reason why they will win the league.


I agree it will be harder next season having to play our home games at Wembley, interesting to hear someone mention they are going to reduce the pitch size.
		
Click to expand...

Spurs potentially do have the ability to go on - but beyond the 1-11 the depth isn't at the level to fight on all corners throughout the season but lose the odd player for example one of the CB's and it's a struggle. 

It wasn't that long ago players like Bale etc signed long term contracts and weren't leaving to go anywhere - it will still happen now if the big boys come calling with the fees and the wages so not sure it can be "in the past" because unless it's Barca , Madrid , Utd and possibly Bayern the rest are clubs that will sell. 

If the players are that good then the top clubs will look to buy them using whatever fee is needed - Ali , Walker , Dier , Erickson , Kane , All could go , would cost a lot but it's very plausible just like Bale , Modric , Berbatov in the past. 

And the reason is quite simply Spurs aren't at the level of those clubs and don't think they ever will be unless titles and CL start to fill in the cabinet.


----------



## guest100718 (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spurs potentially do have the ability to go on - but beyond the 1-11 the depth isn't at the level to fight on all corners throughout the season but lose the odd player for example one of the CB's and it's a struggle. 

It wasn't that long ago players like Bale etc signed long term contracts and weren't leaving to go anywhere - it will still happen now if the big boys come calling with the fees and the wages so not sure it can be "in the past" because unless it's Barca , Madrid , Utd and possibly Bayern the rest are clubs that will sell. 

If the players are that good then the top clubs will look to buy them using whatever fee is needed - Ali , Walker , Dier , Erickson , Kane , All could go , would cost a lot but it's very plausible just like Bale , Modric , Berbatov in the past. 

And the reason is quite simply Spurs aren't at the level of those clubs and don't think they ever will be unless titles and CL start to fill in the cabinet.
		
Click to expand...

Any biters?...
Anyone?
Thought not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			Any biters?...
Anyone?
Thought not.
		
Click to expand...

Instead of trying to suggest I'm looking for a bite why don't you counter my post on why you think it's wrong or why I'm trolling etc etc 

Or you could just post a one liner again


----------



## guest100718 (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Instead of trying to suggest I'm looking for a bite why don't you counter my post on why you think it's wrong or why I'm trolling etc etc 

Or you could just post a one liner again
		
Click to expand...

Try posting  something reasoned and well thought first, Quality over quantity Mr Phil.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			Try posting  something reasoned and well thought first, Quality over quantity Mr Phil.
		
Click to expand...

Ok then tell me why it wasn't reasoned ?

For once actually respond to the post as opposed to the poster - highlight the areas specifically within that post that was reasoned ?


----------



## Ross61 (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spurs potentially do have the ability to go on - but beyond the 1-11 the depth isn't at the level to fight on all corners throughout the season but lose the odd player for example one of the CB's and it's a struggle. 

It wasn't that long ago players like Bale etc signed long term contracts and weren't leaving to go anywhere - it will still happen now if the big boys come calling with the fees and the wages so not sure it can be "in the past" because unless it's Barca , Madrid , Utd and possibly Bayern the rest are clubs that will sell. 

If the players are that good then the top clubs will look to buy them using whatever fee is needed - Ali , Walker , Dier , Erickson , Kane , All could go , would cost a lot but it's very plausible just like Bale , Modric , Berbatov in the past. 

And the reason is quite simply Spurs aren't at the level of those clubs and don't think they ever will be unless titles and CL start to fill in the cabinet.
		
Click to expand...

Firstly I will state that I have been a Spurs fan for over 40 years. 

The depth of the Spurs squad is still better than many other clubs. As far as players leaving for richer clubs, Is this not the reason why Spurs are building a 60,000 seater stadium to get more income including from NFL games the ability to retain top players. If you read what Levy has said in the last 5-10 years, this has been the long term goal. He had often stated that you can't build a new stadium and use up all your finances building it if you can't sustain a top team at the same time.
 Spurs are not the only English club to lose big name players to Mega European sides. I am just glad we are not going down the road of snapping up players at the tail end of the careers, and mercenaries.
 I just hope Spurs can get some of the money back from that waste of space callled Sissoko, I never understood why we bought him in the first place. Jansen I still have hope for.
 No, Spurs are not there yet, but the last 2 seasons have shown how far they have come.
 Playing at Wembley for a season does worry me, but getting used to the new stadium the following season does also.
 Clubs such as Man U, Liverpool and Arsenal will attract stars by their name alone, for a while, but that will wane if they continue to miss out on CL.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2017)

Ross61 said:



			Firstly I will state that I have been a Spurs fan for over 40 years. 

The depth of the Spurs squad is still better than many other clubs. As far as players leaving for richer clubs, Is this not the reason why Spurs are building a 60,000 seater stadium to get more income including from NFL games the ability to retain top players. If you read what Levy has said in the last 5-10 years, this has been the long term goal. He had often stated that you can't build a new stadium and use up all your finances building it if you can't sustain a top team at the same time.
 Spurs are not the only English club to lose big name players to Mega European sides. I am just glad we are not going down the road of snapping up players at the tail end of the careers, and mercenaries.
 I just hope Spurs can get some of the money back from that waste of space callled Sissoko, I never understood why we bought him in the first place. Jansen I still have hope for.
 No, Spurs are not there yet, but the last 2 seasons have shown how far they have come.
 Playing at Wembley for a season does worry me, but getting used to the new stadium the following season does also.
 Clubs such as Man U, Liverpool and Arsenal will attract stars by their name alone, for a while, but that will wane if they continue to miss out on CL.
		
Click to expand...

Having a bigger stadium will no doubt help bring in more revenue and will help the club spend a bit more on wages and fees but unless there is also trophies with it then the club will struggle to attract those big players and also keep hold of the big players. Without CL football then clubs really will struggle to keep and get the decent players , unless you're willing to spend way above the odds or rely on pedigree of past decade ( Man Utd ) for example.

 If a club has CL but doesn't take that next step forward then they will get decent players but the Crown Jewels will want to win trophies ( take Arsenal for example ) , then you have the teams that win the titles and get to the semi's or finals of CL , they attract the best players ( Chelsea , City ) 

So right now Spurs are prob at a very crucial stage - what happens over the next 12 months will be massive for them - will they become another Arsenal , nice big shiney stadium , some quality players , regular CL football but just failing to take the step forward to win something. Or will they use the experience of the last two years and move up the step and win the title and progress in the CL ? When we had Rafa we reached the same sort of stage but couldn't go forward to actually win the title and then through various reason faded away. Spurs will probably lose one of their big players this summer how they react to that and playing in Wembley will be key to the players being recruited


----------



## Hobbit (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spurs potentially do have the ability to go on - but beyond the 1-11 the depth isn't at the level to fight on all corners throughout the season but lose the odd player for example one of the CB's and it's a struggle. 

It wasn't that long ago players like Bale etc signed long term contracts and weren't leaving to go anywhere - it will still happen now if the big boys come calling with the fees and the wages so not sure it can be "in the past" because unless it's Barca , Madrid , Utd and possibly Bayern the rest are clubs that will sell. 

If the players are that good then the top clubs will look to buy them using whatever fee is needed - Ali , Walker , Dier , Erickson , Kane , All could go , would cost a lot but it's very plausible just like Bale , Modric , Berbatov in the past. 

And the reason is quite simply Spurs aren't at the level of those clubs and don't think they ever will be unless titles and CL start to fill in the cabinet.
		
Click to expand...

But go on to what though Phil? In terms of being the best in the EPL, that's Chelsea. As well as the pace of Spurs they have stronger, harder players. Spurs occasionally go missing when the kicking starts, probably best seen when Chelsea kicked them off their stride with a few games to go last season.

They're better but not the finished article in terms of being able to cope with hard teams. That will make the games in the CL next season tough again. But in terms of being good on the eye, I prefer to watch Spurs over Chelsea.

If their ethos has changed, and they're looking not to sell their star players, I can see them being a winning team for a few seasons. Comfortably second ahead of City's aging squad.

As to will they ever be more than a team with potential; I don't even think that's a valid question. They are already a top team in the EPL. Will they ever be a Barca or R. Madrid? I don't think any team in the EPL is close to that at present. As to whatever teams did even 3 seasons ago, that's history and pointless. Its about what you're going to win now and next season, not what you did 2-3 seasons ago.


----------



## Ross61 (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Having a bigger stadium will no doubt help bring in more revenue and will help the club spend a bit more on wages and fees but unless there is also trophies with it then the club will struggle to attract those big players and also keep hold of the big players. Without CL football then clubs really will struggle to keep and get the decent players , unless you're willing to spend way above the odds or rely on pedigree of past decade ( Man Utd ) for example.

 If a club has CL but doesn't take that next step forward then they will get decent players but the Crown Jewels will want to win trophies ( take Arsenal for example ) , then you have the teams that win the titles and get to the semi's or finals of CL , they attract the best players ( Chelsea , City ) 

So right now Spurs are prob at a very crucial stage - what happens over the next 12 months will be massive for them - will they become another Arsenal , nice big shiney stadium , some quality players , regular CL football but just failing to take the step forward to win something. Or will they use the experience of the last two years and move up the step and win the title and progress in the CL ? When we had Rafa we reached the same sort of stage but couldn't go forward to actually win the title and then through various reason faded away. Spurs will probably lose one of their big players this summer how they react to that and playing in Wembley will be key to the players being recruited
		
Click to expand...

 I can't disagree with too much of your post, but as you say, it depends what happens in the next 2-3 seasons at least. 
The thing is we could not get to the next stage without doing what we have achieved so far. so with a skilled, motivated and young squad that appear to be unified, I see a bright future.
 As far as Arsenal are concerned they have failed to even try to move forward. Same as in any sport, if your goal is just to get in the top 4 and no more, that is all you will ever do.


----------



## BristolMike (May 1, 2017)

I assume by united over paying you mean Pogba, rather than Eric Bailly or Mhikitaryan who were both bought for slightly more than Wijnaldam and less than the cost of ManÃ©. I don't think you're taking into account the commercial revenue Pogba actually brings in though. He commands that fee for more than what he brings to the pitch. Also City have only made 1 CL semi final and never made the final. 

I think youre completely wrong about spurs too. Spurs always sold their players because they were never going to push on, so it made financial sense. With the team they have now they will and Levy will know this. The way to turn a team into a financial powerhouse is to be successful and the only way to do that is to keep your players. Spurs have a team who obviously get on well, are all at a good age, have a great manager and have a chairman who always does the best thing for the club financially. 

Liverpool dropped away because the seasons they've got close they actually over achieved and the players knew that. It didn't help that Benitez pissed Alonso off by trying to replace him with Gareth Barry either


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			But go on to what though Phil? In terms of being the best in the EPL, that's Chelsea. As well as the pace of Spurs they have stronger, harder players. Spurs occasionally go missing when the kicking starts, probably best seen when Chelsea kicked them off their stride with a few games to go last season.

They're better but not the finished article in terms of being able to cope with hard teams. That will make the games in the CL next season tough again. But in terms of being good on the eye, I prefer to watch Spurs over Chelsea.

If their ethos has changed, and they're looking not to sell their star players, I can see them being a winning team for a few seasons. Comfortably second ahead of City's aging squad.

As to will they ever be more than a team with potential; I don't even think that's a valid question. They are already a top team in the EPL. Will they ever be a Barca or R. Madrid? I don't think any team in the EPL is close to that at present. As to whatever teams did even 3 seasons ago, that's history and pointless. Its about what you're going to win now and next season, not what you did 2-3 seasons ago.
		
Click to expand...

Surely it's going on to win the title - that's the next level and previous seasons can help paint a picture - is it just going to be a couple of good season for Spurs then and then back to a 6th to 10th team ? Are they going to be Year on Year challengers to the title and win it every now and then ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Having a bigger stadium will no doubt help bring in more revenue and will help the club spend a bit more on wages and fees but unless there is also trophies with it then the club will struggle to attract those big players and also keep hold of the big players. Without CL football then clubs really will struggle to keep and get the decent players , unless you're willing to spend way above the odds or rely on pedigree of past decade ( Man Utd ) for example.

 If a club has CL but doesn't take that next step forward then they will get decent players but the Crown Jewels will want to win trophies ( take Arsenal for example ) , then you have the teams that win the titles and get to the semi's or finals of CL , they attract the best players ( Chelsea , City ) 

So right now Spurs are prob at a very crucial stage - what happens over the next 12 months will be massive for them - will they become another Arsenal , nice big shiney stadium , some quality players , regular CL football but just failing to take the step forward to win something. Or will they use the experience of the last two years and move up the step and win the title and progress in the CL ? When we had Rafa we reached the same sort of stage but couldn't go forward to actually win the title and then through various reason faded away. Spurs will probably lose one of their big players this summer how they react to that and playing in Wembley will be key to the players being recruited
		
Click to expand...

Is it bitterness that you don't like to see other teams on the rise?

Why will Spurs probably lose one of their players this summer?

You said in previous posts Spurs had reached their level, why in this post are you questioning that?

Every point you raised can be levied against any Club outside of Chelsea, Utd and City are you suggesting everyone else gives up?


----------



## BristolMike (May 1, 2017)

I think it's more to do with the fact that every year they've got remotely close the big boys have come and taken their best player. Alonso the first time and Suarez the second. The players have wanted to better themselves and if that happens to the mighty Liverpool then it must happen to everyone else. its completely incorrect in this instance though


----------



## sawtooth (May 1, 2017)

Ross61 said:



			I can't disagree with too much of your post, but as you say, it depends what happens in the next 2-3 seasons at least. 
The thing is we could not get to the next stage without doing what we have achieved so far. so with a skilled, motivated and young squad that appear to be unified, I see a bright future.
 As far as Arsenal are concerned they have failed to even try to move forward. Same as in any sport, if your goal is just to get in the top 4 and no more, that is all you will ever do.
		
Click to expand...

Hang on a sec, Arsenal have been financially hamstrung for years whilst important investment went into the new stadium and training facilities. Don't confuse that with lack of ambition or trying as you put it.

Arsenal's spending both capex and opex is increasing year on year. I am expecting even higher sums to be spent this Summer , this was the whole point of moving to a new ground. Spurs are following the same path (and fair play to them) but unless you choose the Man City-Chelsea fastrack finance model you should expect more seasons of not winning pots in the short term.


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			is it just going to be a couple of good season for Spurs then and then back to a 6th to 10th team ?
		
Click to expand...

You've got to go back 9 years to find them outside of the top 6, so that's hardly just a 'couple of good seasons' in my book, and believe me, that hurts to back them up 

They've been sniffing at the backdoor for a while, and now they've broke into the top 4 two seasons back to back, and knowing what that will yield them revenue wise with better sponsorship, commercial and TV deals etc, Levy won't sell his stars IMO, he'll build around them and I can see them, unfortunately, being in the mix for many a season to come 

Not the best team in London though :smirk: 

2016/17 - 2nd :smirk:
2015/16 - 3rd
2014/15 - 5th
2013/14 - 6th
2012/13 - 5th
2011/12 - 4th
2010/11 - 5th
2009/10 - 4th
2008/09 - 8th


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Hang on a sec, Arsenal have been financially hamstrung for years whilst important investment went into the new stadium and training facilities. Don't confuse that with lack of ambition or trying as you put it.

Arsenal's spending both capex and opex is increasing year on year. *I am expecting even higher sums to be spent this Summer , this was the whole point of moving to a new ground*. Spurs are following the same path (and fair play to them) but unless you choose the Man City-Chelsea fastrack finance model you should expect more seasons of not winning pots in the short term.
		
Click to expand...

That was supposed to happen this summer, and there was no reason, other than Wenger himself, that it didn't!


----------



## BristolMike (May 1, 2017)

Arsene doesn't seem to be able to see the oblivious flaws in your squad. I don't think it's a lack of investment or a lack of ambition, more so a man who's so short sighted and arrogant he thinks he knows best. He seems to have lost the ability to pick. A player in the transfer market. Other than Sanchez who's actually improved the side dramatically?


----------



## BristolMike (May 1, 2017)

Fish said:



			That was supposed to happen this summer, and there was no reason, other than Wenger himself, that it didn't!
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal did spend a lot of money in the transfer window this year, they just didn't spend it very well. They must have spent Â£80-90m


----------



## Hobbit (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely it's going on to win the title - that's the next level and previous seasons can help paint a picture - is it just going to be a couple of good season for Spurs then and then back to a 6th to 10th team ? Are they going to be Year on Year challengers to the title and win it every now and then ?
		
Click to expand...

Previous seasons include players that aren't there, managers that aren't there, players who were immature and players who were over the hill. The badge is the same and, as you say, it will be about the club's intentions going forward. To a large extent the past becomes irrelevant if a club changes its operating model, as Chelsea and City have.

Top 4, akin to Arsenal of old, is pretty much as good as you'll get domestically apart from a title. Do a few seasons of that and you're a top club. Win a CL as well and that is a breakthrough at an international level. 

As for the EPL of today, there's only two top clubs in my eyes, Chelsea and City. The rest are either on the wane, Arsenal and Utd, or becoming interesting, Spurs and Liverpool.


----------



## sawtooth (May 1, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Arsenal did spend a lot of money in the transfer window this year, they just didn't spend it very well. They must have spent Â£80-90m
		
Click to expand...

Yes but it's increasingly difficult to compete for the best players (and keeping what you already have). It seems like every player we are interested in so are the Chelsea's, Uniteds and Cities ,.  quite confident that Greizmann, Lacazette, Mbappe , etc will move this year but it won't be to us.


----------



## BristolMike (May 1, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Yes but it's increasingly difficult to compete for the best players (and keeping what you already have). It seems like every player we are interested in so are the Chelsea's, Uniteds and Cities ,.  quite confident that Greizmann, Lacazette, Mbappe , etc will move this year but it won't be to us.
		
Click to expand...

I agree it's a tough transfer market now, but you would have expected better from the Â£80-Â£90m you spent. Perez hasn't even played, Xhaka seems like walking red card and Mustafi started well but looks like a liability now.

arsene used to be able to pick a player. He seems to have lost that ability since the invincibles. It's sad really as he has done such a good job over the years. I do think fans of every other club who are up there challenging hope he stays.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 1, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Yes but it's increasingly difficult to compete for the best players (and keeping what you already have). It seems like every player we are interested in so are the Chelsea's, Uniteds and Cities ,.  quite confident that Greizmann, Lacazette, Mbappe , etc will move this year but it won't be to us.
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal have got over Â£200 million in cash in the bank. They could quite easily afford any of those players you mentioned or any of several other top players. The problem isn't that Arsenal don't have money, it's that they have a manager who is reluctant to buy the star players.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spurs potentially do have the ability to go on - but beyond the 1-11 the depth isn't at the level to fight on all corners throughout the season but lose the odd player for example one of the CB's and it's a struggle. 

It wasn't that long ago players like Bale etc signed long term contracts and weren't leaving to go anywhere - it will still happen now if the big boys come calling with the fees and the wages so not sure it can be "in the past" because unless it's Barca , Madrid , Utd and possibly Bayern the rest are clubs that will sell. 

If the players are that good then the top clubs will look to buy them using whatever fee is needed - Ali , Walker , Dier , Erickson , Kane , All could go , would cost a lot but it's very plausible just like Bale , Modric , Berbatov in the past. 

And the reason is quite simply Spurs aren't at the level of those clubs and don't think they ever will be unless titles and CL start to fill in the cabinet.
		
Click to expand...


Spurs did lose both there c/bs at different times this season, also Rose has been out for awhile,the players that have come in for these have done well, but they are not at the level of Chelsea's bench.

It looks like we will finish second so not so much of a struggle, but you're right in saying we could strengthen the squad.

Spurs are at a different point now from when they sold Bale, Modric, so I think my point about not looking in the past is valid,

Levy as we know is very astute and will be awhere that keeping this squad and manager makes very good business sense


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			Spurs did lose both there c/bs at different times this season, also Rose has been out for awhile,the players that have come in for these have done well, but they are not at the level of Chelsea's bench.

It looks like we will finish second so not so much of a struggle, but you're right in saying we could strengthen the squad.

Spurs are at a different point now from when they sold Bale, Modric, so I think my point about not looking in the past is valid,

Levy as we know is very astute and will be awhere that keeping this squad and manager makes very good business sense
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the various rumours around the place there is the obvious reported interest in certain players

So do you think Levy would turn down these sort of offers and would the players turn them down 

Ali for about Â£50-60 mil from Madrid
Walker - Â£20-25 mil from City 
Dier Â£40mil from United 
Erikson Â£50 mil from Barcelona 

Just rumours obviously from the toilet papers but if those sort of bids arrived can you really see Levy saying no ?


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looking at the various rumours around the place there is the obvious reported interest in certain players

So do you think Levy would turn down these sort of offers and would the players turn them down 

Ali for about Â£50-60 mil from Madrid
Walker - Â£20-25 mil from City 
Dier Â£40mil from United 
Erikson Â£50 mil from Barcelona 

Just rumours obviously from the toilet papers but if those sort of bids arrived can you really see Levy saying no ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I can, I think there at the point of becoming a regular top 4 competing club and I think all those players also seem to have a good bond, very much like the Utd side of the early 90's, and if they stay together and build around them and get a strong bench, then they'll become regular title contenders imo. 

What a scary thought ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Jensen (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So do you think Levy would turn down these sort of offers and would the players turn them down 

Ali for about Â£50-60 mil from Madrid
Walker - Â£20-25 mil from City 
Dier Â£40mil from United 
Erikson Â£50 mil from Barcelona 

Just rumours obviously from the toilet papers but if those sort of bids arrived can you really see Levy saying no ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I see Levy turning those fees down. In today's over inflated market, quite frankly they are an insult.
Bale went for Â£79 million (I think from memory), however Ali is much younger, has the potential to vastly improve and as Souness put it "he's one of those players with a look in his eye" aka Roy Keane. So based on that he's worth more than Bale. 
Delle Ali has more of an impact in games than Pogba, ie goals, assists tackles, which makes his value higher than a mere Â£60 million.
When you consider Wilfred Zaha is valued at Â£40 million, the figures above are ridiculous.


----------



## sawtooth (May 1, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			Arsenal have got over Â£200 million in cash in the bank. They could quite easily afford any of those players you mentioned or any of several other top players. The problem isn't that Arsenal don't have money, it's that they have a manager who is reluctant to buy the star players.
		
Click to expand...

If you mean spending  Â£100M for Pogba then yes I would agree with you Wenger will never spend that sort of money on a player.

We went for Kante but couldnt match his package with Chelsea. It was a bidding war and if we never stopped at reasonable wages then he would be on 300k a week now at Chelsea. It's just not worth trying to compete there.

We'll go for Mbappe but we will lose out to the highest payers.

Last time a couple of great players came up for sale and they wanted to join us and the competition weren't interested we got them both. Sanchez and Ozil.

We have to accept that we can only buy Tier 2 players, the top tier go to the Madrid's, Barca's, Chelsea's, City's, Uniteds of this world. It's just the way it is. 

The average Arsenal Fan TV watcher can't see that, they think a new man will come in and clean up the trophies. 

We should be winning the PL every year blud. We should winning the CL blud. Pathetic.


----------



## guest100718 (May 1, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			If you mean spending  Â£100M for Pogba then yes I would agree with you Wenger will never spend that sort of money on a player.

We went for Kante but couldnt match his package with Chelsea. It was a bidding war and if we never stopped at reasonable wages then he would be on 300k a week now at Chelsea. It's just not worth trying to compete there.

We'll go for Mbappe but we will lose out to the highest payers.

Last time a couple of great players came up for sale and they wanted to join us and the competition weren't interested we got them both. Sanchez and Ozil.

We have to accept that we can only buy Tier 2 players, the top tier go to the Madrid's, Barca's, Chelsea's, City's, Uniteds of this world. It's just the way it is. 

The average Arsenal Fan TV watcher can't see that, they think a new man will come in and clean up the trophies. 

We should be winning the PL every year blud. We should winning the CL blud. Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

c'mon fam don't be like that innit.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2017)

Jensen said:



			Yes I see Levy turning those fees down. In today's over inflated market, quite frankly they are an insult.
Bale went for Â£79 million (I think from memory), however Ali is much younger, has the potential to vastly improve and as Souness put it "he's one of those players with a look in his eye" aka Roy Keane. So based on that he's worth more than Bale. 
Delle Ali has more of an impact in games than Pogba, ie goals, assists tackles, which makes his value higher than a mere Â£60 million.
When you consider Wilfred Zaha is valued at Â£40 million, the figures above are ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

The fees weren't really the main part - just plucked them up from memory from what I have seen 

Using Ali for example. - if he is as good as you are saying then Madrid , Barcelona etc will be looking to get him - and they will be willing to pay the money , if they do come in with the Â£60-70 mil maybe a bit more overall package with add ins etc - then Levy isn't going to turn that down and Ali will jump at a move to Madrid etc or even City going mad with money - it's the same with most clubs , when Madrid etc want the player they more than likely get them and not afraid to overspend , same with City , United , Barce etc . If they came calling for Coutinho - he will go , there isn't many clubs that manage to keep hold of a player when certain clubs go after them


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 1, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			If you mean spending  Â£100M for Pogba then yes I would agree with you Wenger will never spend that sort of money on a player.

We went for Kante but couldnt match his package with Chelsea. It was a bidding war and if we never stopped at reasonable wages then he would be on 300k a week now at Chelsea. It's just not worth trying to compete there.
		
Click to expand...

You just keep on making your excuses for Wenger. You paid more for Xhaka than Chelsea paid for Kante. Xhaka on Â£90k per week. Kante on Â£110k per week. You've got players like Walcott, Ramsey, Bellerin and Giroud on Â£100-110k per week and Cazorla and Mustafi on Â£90k per week so it's nonsense to suggest that you couldn't have matched the package that Chelsea put forward. 

I say again that you you have got over Â£200 million in the bank. Not being able to afford players isn't the problem. Your manager/board are the problem at Arsenal not finances.


----------



## guest100718 (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The fees weren't really the main part - just plucked them up from memory from what I have seen 

Using Ali for example. - if he is as good as you are saying then Madrid , Barcelona etc will be looking to get him - and they will be willing to pay the money , if they do come in with the Â£60-70 mil maybe a bit more overall package with add ins etc - then Levy isn't going to turn that down and Ali will jump at a move to Madrid etc or even City going mad with money - it's the same with most clubs , when Madrid etc want the player they more than likely get them and not afraid to overspend , same with City , United , Barce etc . If they came calling for Coutinho - he will go , there isn't many clubs that manage to keep hold of a player when certain clubs go after them
		
Click to expand...

Yes lets use Ali ...The player Liverpool turned down for 5 mil as he wasnt good enough


----------



## Rlburnside (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looking at the various rumours around the place there is the obvious reported interest in certain players

So do you think Levy would turn down these sort of offers and would the players turn them down 

Ali for about Â£50-60 mil from Madrid
Walker - Â£20-25 mil from City 
Dier Â£40mil from United 
Erikson Â£50 mil from Barcelona 

Just rumours obviously from the toilet papers but if those sort of bids arrived can you really see Levy saying no ?
		
Click to expand...


I would take no notice of rumours,and yes I would think they would be turned down with the possible exception of Ali to Madrid, but not at the figures you quoted ,Spurs have stated they don't need to sell players.

I don't think Walker will be sold he's good and perfect for the way Spurs play, but his weakness was shown up by the way Zaha gave him the runaround for Palace.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			I would take no notice of rumours,and yes I would think they would be turned down with the possible exception of Ali to Madrid, but not at the figures you quoted ,Spurs have stated they don't need to sell players.

I don't think Walker will be sold he's good and perfect for the way Spurs play, but his weakness was shown up by the way Zaha gave him the runaround for Palace.
		
Click to expand...

Many times over the years clubs have stated "they don't need to sell" "player signed a long term contract" etc etc - every player has a price and there is always a bigger club out there willing to pay that price if it means they can get a player they want. 

I reckon Walker will go to City during the summer - fee will obviously be large 

Dele Ali is prob on about Â£60k a week - can get around 3 times maybe more than that with Madrid etc , same with a lot of the players, even Kane is supposedly the highest paid player and he is just under Â£100k - Utd would be happy to double that.


----------



## Jensen (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Many times over the years clubs have stated "they don't need to sell" "player signed a long term contract" etc etc - every player has a price and there is always a bigger club out there willing to pay that price if it means they can get a player they want. 

I reckon Walker will go to City during the summer - fee will obviously be large 

Dele Ali is prob on about Â£60k a week - can get around 3 times maybe more than that with Madrid etc , same with a lot of the players, even Kane is supposedly the highest paid player and he is just under Â£100k - Utd would be happy to double that.
		
Click to expand...

If, and it's a big if any of those players are sold, they won't be sold to ANY team in the EPL. Levy will not do business with rivals, for instance Modric wanted to go to Chelsea and they wanted him - however Levy wouldn't do business so where did he end up - Madrid. 
It would be lovely if those players had the same attitude as Matt Le Tissier, but even I haven't got my head that far  in the clouds.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 1, 2017)

Well we will have to wait and see regarding Walker, of course any player will go if the money's right.

Levy will be reluctant to sell players at this point in time especially as been stated to clubs in England, the players are just assets to the club and from a business point of view it makes no sense to sell your assets.

Lets forget about the past for a moment, take a look at it from a business point of view ,with Spurs at this point in time with a very good squad and manager what do you think makes the most business sense?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2017)

Jensen said:



			If, and it's a big if any of those players are sold, they won't be sold to ANY team in the EPL. Levy will not do business with rivals, for instance Modric wanted to go to Chelsea and they wanted him - however Levy wouldn't do business so where did he end up - Madrid. 
It would be lovely if those players had the same attitude as Matt Le Tissier, but even I haven't got my head that far  in the clouds.
		
Click to expand...

As a Saints fan obviously Le Tissier is an idol. But in his autobiography and many interviews since he has admitted he wouldn't have stayed loyal in this era. Back then he was on approx 30k a week and offered Â£40 at the bigger clubs. Nowadays the jump would have been more significant and would have turned his head.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			Well we will have to wait and see regarding Walker, of course any player will go if the money's right.

Levy will be reluctant to sell players at this point in time especially as been stated to clubs in England, the players are just assets to the club and from a business point of view it makes no sense to sell your assets.

Lets forget about the past for a moment, take a look at it from a business point of view ,with Spurs at this point in time with a very good squad and manager what do you think makes the most business sense?
		
Click to expand...

In a business sense - 

Getting Â£70 mil for someone who cost Â£5 - is Â£65mil profit 

Business wise - selling players for a lot of money makes sense - getting Â£150mil into the coffers is superb for a business. Spurs have lots of valuable sellable assets that could bring in a lot of guaranteed money. There is no guarantee of money on the pitch. 

Football wise losing your best players doesn't make sense


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			We went for Kante but couldnt match his package with Chelsea. It was a bidding war and if we never stopped at reasonable wages then he would be on 300k a week now at Chelsea. It's just not worth trying to compete there.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Kante cost us Â£29m and is on Â£110k a week, if you don't think Arsenal can match or compete for players at that ratio for that amount of ability then get used to 6th place and look over your shoulder.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In a business sense - 

Getting Â£70 mil for someone who cost Â£5 - is Â£65mil profit 

Business wise - selling players for a lot of money makes sense - getting Â£150mil into the coffers is superb for a business. Spurs have lots of valuable sellable assets that could bring in a lot of guaranteed money. There is no guarantee of money on the pitch. 

Football wise losing your best players doesn't make sense
		
Click to expand...

Ive already agreed that selling Ali for big money would possibly be sanctioned,

I disagree that selling players for Â£150 mil would make sense from a business point of view if that happened Spurs would lose there best players and would struggle to compete for C/L places, which where the big money is.

Keeplng the Squad together would imo bring in far more than the Â£150 mil. You quote because we would have income from the C/L


----------



## Jensen (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Business wise - selling players for a lot of money makes sense - getting Â£150mil into the coffers is superb for a business. Spurs have lots of valuable sellable assets that could bring in a lot of guaranteed money. There is no guarantee of money on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

And in business, the more money you have available after selling an asset, the greater the price will be for said replacement


----------



## BristolMike (May 1, 2017)

I think the big factor you're discounting completely is commercial tie ups. Levy will realise the only way you can compete with the money united make from endorsements is by being successful and keeping your team together. Chelsea are only just signing deals that get close to those levels 

the players will only go if he doesn't feel it will have a detrimental effect on revenues overall, not just on the field


----------



## Hobbit (May 1, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			Ive already agreed that selling Ali for big money would possibly be sanctioned,

I disagree that selling players for Â£150 mil would make sense from a business point of view if that happened Spurs would lose there best players and would struggle to compete for C/L places, which where the big money is.

Keeplng the Squad together would imo bring in far more than the Â£150 mil. You quote because we would have income from the C/L
		
Click to expand...

Second place in the Prem last season picked up just over Â£100 million.

Getting out a group in the CL was good for in excess of â‚¬40 million.

Add in gate receipts of â‚¬35 million, and merchandising Â£60 million for Spurs. Considered to be "generally flourishing" financially.

Don't think they need to sell.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2017)

It's highly feasible both Kane and Alli will be wanted at ludicrous fees and it'll be a clear indication of Levy's intent on how successful he thinks Spurs can be and if they do go (as their best players in my opinion) who they'll spend the money on to replace them. I would dearly love to see the squad remain intact with some good additions and really get a chance to challenge again next season. Let's not forget, it's not over this year either.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Second place in the Prem last season picked up just over Â£100 million.

Getting out a group in the CL was good for in excess of â‚¬40 million.

Add in gate receipts of â‚¬35 million, and merchandising Â£60 million for Spurs. Considered to be "generally flourishing" financially.

Don't think they need to sell.
		
Click to expand...

6th picks up just Â£95mil this year maybe a bit more depending on how many times they have been on telly 

Spurs with this current squad didn't get out of the group so will have earned around 12 mil euro plus the market pool which could be around 10mil more 

The gate receipts will still be the same as will the merchandising 

So if Levy sells a couple of star players - for example they sell Dele Ali for Â£70/80 mil and Walker for Â£40/50 - they have more money than they could earn even winning the CL and Prem but still have a squad that would get into the top 4 - so in a business sense selling the odd high profile player for a lot of money would make a lot of sense


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			6th picks up just Â£95mil this year maybe a bit more depending on how many times they have been on telly 

Spurs with this current squad didn't get out of the group so will have earned around 12 mil euro plus the market pool which could be around 10mil more 

The gate receipts will still be the same as will the merchandising 

So if Levy sells a couple of star players - for example they sell Dele Ali for Â£70/80 mil and Walker for Â£40/50 - they have more money than they could earn even winning the CL and Prem but still have a squad that would get into the top 4 - so in a business sense selling the odd high profile player for a lot of money would make a lot of sense
		
Click to expand...

So the value of both players you've raised in a couple of hours and now have a squad capable of staying top 4 from yesterday having reached their level and will be back down the PL in a couple of years :rofl: back tracking much? :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			6th picks up just Â£95mil this year maybe a bit more depending on how many times they have been on telly 

Spurs with this current squad didn't get out of the group so will have earned around 12 mil euro plus the market pool which could be around 10mil more 

The gate receipts will still be the same as will the merchandising 

So if Levy sells a couple of star players - for example they sell Dele Ali for Â£70/80 mil and Walker for Â£40/50 - they have more money than they could earn even winning the CL and Prem but still have a squad that would get into the top 4 - so in a business sense selling the odd high profile player for a lot of money would make a lot of sense
		
Click to expand...

I don't get why you are labouring this point of Spurs selling their top players. Maybe Liverpool should sell Lallana and Can for the very same reasons.


----------



## guest100718 (May 1, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I don't get why you are labouring this point of Spurs selling their top players. Maybe Liverpool should sell Lallana and Can for the very same reasons.
		
Click to expand...

he's fishing


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I don't get why you are labouring this point of Spurs selling their top players. Maybe Liverpool should sell Lallana and Can for the very same reasons.
		
Click to expand...

To justify 2 days of waffle, :blah:


----------



## Hobbit (May 1, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			he's fishing
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			To justify 2 days of waffle, :blah:
		
Click to expand...

It really does come across as he, maybe subconsciously, begrudges Spurs their success and hopes they remain a selling club. It just sounds really unappreciative and dismissive of a cracking Spurs side.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I don't get why you are labouring this point of Spurs selling their top players. Maybe Liverpool should sell Lallana and Can for the very same reasons.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't said they "should" sell or that they need to sell the players - not once has that ever been the point.

The simple fact is that when certain clubs come calling for other clubs top players then 99% get those players. The talk has been that Levy won't sell the top players - where as imo if they are that good then the top clubs will come calling and because Spurs like many other clubs aren't in that elite club group will end up selling. It happens every summer and to all the teams bar the obvious - it's not about "needing or wanting" to sell them. 

They would obviously love to keep the players there at Spurs on the wages they get because potentially it's a squad that can win the title - but realistically I don't see it happening because Spurs just lots of other clubs aren't able to keep those players.


----------



## Hobbit (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I haven't said they "should" sell or that they need to sell the players - not once has that ever been the point.

The simple fact is that when certain clubs come calling for other clubs top players then 99% get those players. The talk has been that Levy won't sell the top players - where as imo if they are that good then the top clubs will come calling and because Spurs like many other clubs aren't in that elite club group will end up selling. It happens every summer and to all the teams bar the obvious - it's not about "needing or wanting" to sell them. 

They would obviously love to keep the players there at Spurs on the wages they get because potentially it's a squad that can win the title - but realistically I don't see it happening because Spurs just lots of other clubs aren't able to keep those players.
		
Click to expand...

So if Barca come calling for Lallana or Can or Courtino Liverpool will sell.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			To justify 2 days of waffle, :blah:
		
Click to expand...

Do you want my address ? Maybe my phone number ? My place of work ? 

At what level does this obsession with what I post go to ? 

Will I expect you to turn up at my club one day to have a go at me because of something I post ?

You have done nothing but attempt to turn this thread into a flame war - every single other poster told you that you were wrong and seeing something that isn't there but you go on and on and on and on and on - anytime I post there you appear 2 mins later - it actually quite disturbing to see someone who is that obsessed with what another poster says. I think you maybe need to speak to someone to get over it because I'm pretty sure it's not doing you any good - maybe the first step is to put me on ignore so that you don't have to get offended with every single post i make.

Either way do something to stop this constant hounding - it's childish and pathetic 

Apologies to everyone else but I reached the limit and it was getting too much


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			So if Barca come calling for Lallana or Can or Courtino Liverpool will sell.
		
Click to expand...

With the right price unfortunately they will - that's realistic , can't hide away from that - don't want them to be sold or need to sell them but when a Barcelona or Madrid comes calling not many clubs stop them buying who they want.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			So if Barca come calling for Lallana or Can or Courtino Liverpool will sell.
		
Click to expand...

Can't actually see Barca coming in for Lallana though somehow! Barnsley perhaps (and yes that's an attempt at humour! - nearly made it too)


----------



## guest100718 (May 1, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't actually see Barca coming in for Lallana though somehow! Barnsley perhaps (and yes that's an attempt at humour! - nearly made it too)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Lallana to Barcelona......


----------



## Stuart_C (May 1, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			Yeah Lallana to Barcelona......
		
Click to expand...

Barca couldn't afford Lallana....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you want my address ? Maybe my phone number ? My place of work ? 

At what level does this obsession with what I post go to ? 

Will I expect you to turn up at my club one day to have a go at me because of something I post ?

You have done nothing but attempt to turn this thread into a flame war - every single other poster told you that you were wrong and seeing something that isn't there but you go on and on and on and on and on - anytime I post there you appear 2 mins later - it actually quite disturbing to see someone who is that obsessed with what another poster says. I think you maybe need to speak to someone to get over it because I'm pretty sure it's not doing you any good - maybe the first step is to put me on ignore so that you don't have to get offended with every single post i make.

Either way do something to stop this constant hounding - it's childish and pathetic 

Apologies to everyone else but I reached the limit and it was getting too much
		
Click to expand...

Happy for you to list all these posters that told me I was wrong.

No mention of the posts in other threads were I've complimented or agreed with you?

This thread you turned bitter from fun.

Only other thread I've made a comment on about you is the Kelvin D*ckhead thread when you thought it was ok to badger SILH for a response then ignored it, that imo is bad mannered.

As for the other football thread you give it out as well, let's not try the innocent card.

PS Get the mods to check your settings, I thought I was on ignore


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 1, 2017)

Some good points made on both sides.

No doubt, Spurs are on the up both on and off the pitch. The new ground can be a game changer, depending on what the levels of pay-back on loans is per season. They will also get more income from price per seat, and corporate boxes than most/all clubs in the north. Great manager, young, vibrant team, playing very attractive football, and also able to defend which only two other teams can do well in the prem at the mo (Chelsea with their back 8 , and United).

BUT.

Wembley home games next season, CL , and some players who could be poached.

Also, if they did remain trophyless next season, would they be able to keep Poch - the biggest catalyst, for where they are now.

Oh aye, and this thread reminds me of an old footy song "sing when your winning..........:thup:


----------



## Jensen (May 1, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh aye, and this thread reminds me of an old footy song "sing when your winning..........:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I take it, that sly dig is aimed at me and Paddy......


----------



## guest100718 (May 1, 2017)

Jensen said:



			I take it, that sly dig is aimed at me and Paddy......
		
Click to expand...

ah it's only scouse 2
 I think he is embarrassed by scouse 1 antics


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 1, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			ah it's only scouse 2
 I think he is embarrassed by scouse 1 antics
		
Click to expand...

2 sentences, you always save your best for me, Paddy.

Phil isnt scouse, BTW, and what about all the nice things I said about your football club?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 1, 2017)

Jensen said:



			I take it, that sly dig is aimed at me and Paddy......
		
Click to expand...

I have no real interest in talking to you, going on the filth you have spouted previously.:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 2, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			2 sentences, you always save your best for me, Paddy.

Phil isnt scouse, BTW,
		
Click to expand...

Of course he is,why else's would he be called Liverpool Phil? &#128584;


----------



## guest100718 (May 2, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Of course he is,why else's would he be called Liverpool Phil? &#128584;
		
Click to expand...

well they are the original glory hunters team.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 2, 2017)

I think all this talk about not selling players is a waste of time and effort. If a player wants to go then he will. I'm a Saints fan and we have tied down Van Dijk on a long term contract but all the talk is he will be leaving in the summer for Â£50m

I can think of only 2 clubs that don't have to sell, Barca and Real.


----------



## Jensen (May 2, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I think all this talk about not selling players is a waste of time and effort. If a player wants to go then he will. I'm a Saints fan and we have tied down Van Dijk on a long term contract but all the talk is he will be leaving in the summer for Â£50m

I can think of only 2 clubs that don't have to sell, Barca and Real.
		
Click to expand...

You're exactly right, if a player wants to leave he will, they have far too much power.
The only benefit of tying a player to a long term contract is to protect your asset, in that the value will be higher.


----------



## Hobbit (May 2, 2017)

I used to think how dare a player want to be away mid-contract. How would you feel if your employer came to you and said you're here for the next 4 years? How would you feel if he stuck you in with a class of apprentices and said you're not allowed to work with your peers?

If an employee wants to leave, let him at the next transfer window.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 2, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I used to think how dare a player want to be away mid-contract. How would you feel if your employer came to you and said you're here for the next 4 years? How would you feel if he stuck you in with a class of apprentices and said you're not allowed to work with your peers?

If an employee wants to leave, let him at the next transfer window.
		
Click to expand...

In principle I agree, but if he's lying to you, ie, "oh yes, double my wage and I'll stay for 4 years" then 12-18 months they ask for more or a transfer.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 2, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I used to think how dare a player want to be away mid-contract. How would you feel if your employer came to you and said you're here for the next 4 years? How would you feel if he stuck you in with a class of apprentices and said you're not allowed to work with your peers?

If an employee wants to leave, let him at the next transfer window.
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment Brian but I guess there is an issue when transfer fees are involved. If a club spends Â£50m on a player who a year into his contract attracts interest from an even bigger club and then loses the will to play for his current club, his form drops and so does his transfer value. The club might have to sell him on losing millions of pounds on their investment.


----------



## sawtooth (May 2, 2017)

Alderweireld twice rejected a new contract and wants an exit clause instated if/when he does sign. 

Its so tricky to keep a good side together and add to what you already have. If he leaves he cant play the "I want to be in the CL" card, it will be for even more cold hard cash as in 99.9% of cases.

He will want an improved contract and so will the next man, then the next, and the next.... and so it continues.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2017)

I don't mind a player asking for a transfer. What really winds me up is the player who agitates for a transfer but wont ask for one as that means they will lose their loyalty bonus which they get paid if the club sells them without him asking for it. Basically, they play up to leave and expect the club they are doing over to reward them for it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Alderweireld twice rejected a new contract and wants an exit clause instated if/when he does sign. 

Its so tricky to keep a good side together and add to what you already have. If he leaves he cant play the "I want to be in the CL" card, it will be for even more cold hard cash as in 99.9% of cases.

He will want an improved contract and so will the next man, then the next, and the next.... and so it continues.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget that alongside getting the best contract the players do also want to win the big prizes both at club level and at international level. 

So when a player leaves to join a Madrid , Chelsea , Barcelona , City and in the past Utd they also know they have their best chance of winning medals at the big table 

So whilst players do want to ensure they are successful money wise they also want to ensure they are successful on the pitch - and that's also a big reason why players leave clubs.


----------



## arnieboy (May 2, 2017)

Incredibly (as it makes me old!) I have been a Spurs supporter for over fifty years and  just want to enjoy the limited success that they have achieved over the last two years especially this year sitting above Arsenal. The team is the best it has been for many years and, fingers crossed,  it will go from strength to strength.


----------



## Hobbit (May 2, 2017)

arnieboy said:



			Incredibly (as it makes me old!) I have been a Spurs supporter for over fifty years and  just want to enjoy the limited success that they have achieved over the last two years especially this year sitting above Arsenal. The team is the best it has been for many years and, fingers crossed,  it will go from strength to strength.
		
Click to expand...

They're brilliant to watch, and congrats on a great season to date... chance of pipping Chelsea? Maybe the mighty Boro will do you a favour on Monday night - C'mon Boro...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2017)

I have to say I've really enjoyed watching Spurs this and last season. I don't think they can pip Chelsea especially looking at Chelsea's run in. I hope Spurs can add quality to the squad and keep their best players as I think with the other top teams spending heavily in the summer it could be a wide open title race next year.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 5, 2017)

I wonder if today is the day. I just wonder. Maybe or maybe not


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			I wonder if today is the day. I just wonder. Maybe or maybe not
		
Click to expand...

Have Spurs got an alternative to Arsenal fan tv?


----------



## anotherdouble (May 5, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Have Spurs got an alternative to Arsenal fan tv?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so fam


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Don't think so fam
		
Click to expand...

Shame that blud innit :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## anotherdouble (May 5, 2017)

Jensen said:



			Well, I'm the first to admit it's been an extremely long time, but it's great to finish above Arsenal.
Credit where it's due, they've been the bigger boys in North London, but not THIS year.

So you can stop your silly St Totteringham day....
		
Click to expand...

Every saint has its day. And what is today


----------



## anotherdouble (May 5, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Shame that blud innit :rofl: :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes. I would watch them side by side on a split screen:whoo:


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 5, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Every saint has its day. And what is today
		
Click to expand...

[video=youtube;m5ybcVs8N-g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5ybcVs8N-g[/video]

:rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh aye, and this thread reminds me of an old footy song "sing when your winning..........:thup:
		
Click to expand...



I hope paddy and Jensen stick around


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 5, 2017)

Stuart_C said:





I hope paddy and Jensen stick around
		
Click to expand...

In fairness one of them has stuck his head over the parapet on the other thread and has been very gracious.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			In fairness one of them has stuck his head over the parapet on the other thread and has been very gracious.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen that, the other one is probably stuck in his armchair crying, they were closing the gap to 1pt tonight.


----------



## Jensen (May 5, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			In fairness one of them has stuck his head over the parapet on the other thread and has been very gracious.
		
Click to expand...


Yes, indeed - Thank You

For the record, and just to clarify, St Totteringham Day is the date when Arsenal finish above Spurs. However thats not been done this year fellas &#128077;


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2017)

Jensen said:



			Yes, indeed - Thank You

For the record, and just to clarify, St Totteringham Day is the date when Arsenal finish above Spurs. However thats not been done this year fellas &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Even a stuck clock is right twice a day. :thup:


----------



## guest100718 (May 5, 2017)

9 wins on the bounce.. but you can't win them all. COYS


----------



## Jensen (May 5, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Even a stuck clock is right twice a day. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is that Klopp or Clock &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Jensen (May 5, 2017)

Not one of Kyle Walkers better games, wonder if all that transfer talk has distracted him,


----------



## guest100718 (May 5, 2017)

Jensen said:



			Not one of Kyle Walkers better games, wonder if all that transfer talk has distracted him,
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he wasn't at his best.


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2017)

14/1 West Ham and BTTS. Why oh why wasnt 15/2 West Ham outright enough lol


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2017)

Jensen said:



			Is that Klopp or Clock &#128516;&#128516;
		
Click to expand...

Cock &#128540;


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2017)

fundy said:



			14/1 West Ham and BTTS. Why oh why wasnt 15/2 West Ham outright enough lol
		
Click to expand...

BTTS?

If any team is ever going to upset anything whether if be qualification places or titles when they have effectively very little to play for, you'd never bet against Wedt Ham, they've got history. 

I thought once Noble had been booked early that was pretty much it, but hey ho &#128540;

I'll not get too excited yet, I'll wait until we demolish Boro on Monday, even a scrappy 1-nil will do &#128521;


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 6, 2017)

Fish said:



*BTTS?*

If any team is ever going to upset anything whether if be qualification places or titles when they have effectively very little to play for, you'd never bet against Wedt Ham, they've got history. 

I thought once Noble had been booked early that was pretty much it, but hey ho &#63004;

I'll not get too excited yet, I'll wait until we demolish Boro on Monday, even a scrappy 1-nil will do &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

Both teams to score?


----------



## anotherdouble (May 6, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			9 wins on the bounce.. but you can't win them all. COYS
		
Click to expand...

So.


----------



## guest100718 (May 6, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			So.
		
Click to expand...

so what.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 6, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			so what.
		
Click to expand...

What you on about. You were the one who posted 9 wins on the bounce. So I said so. What's the big deal. Haven't won you anything. No big shakes. But I suppose it is for a mediocre selling club like Spurs.


----------



## guest100718 (May 6, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			What you on about. You were the one who posted 9 wins on the bounce. So I said so. What's the big deal. Haven't won you anything. No big shakes. But I suppose it is for a mediocre selling club like Spurs.
		
Click to expand...

ah right you're just a having a little troll.  Good luck, let me know how it goes

COYS.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 6, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			ah right you're just a having a little troll.  Good luck, let me know how it goes

COYS.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha


----------



## anotherdouble (May 6, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			ah right you're just a having a little troll.  Good luck, let me know how it goes

COYS.
		
Click to expand...

Am to grown up to use those tactics. I just don't see what winning 9 games on the bounce is Worth shouting about when it hasn't won you anything. We won 13 but so what


----------



## guest100718 (May 6, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Am to grown up to use those tactics. I just don't see what winning 9 games on the bounce is Worth shouting about when it hasn't won you anything. We won 13 but so what
		
Click to expand...

like I said. 

good luck 

COYS


----------

